# Fonctionnement Mon flux de photos



## RobinL (13 Février 2017)

Bonsoir tout le monde,

(J'espère poster dans le forum adéquat.)

Sur mon iPhone 7, le flux de photos ne synchronise plus aucune photo depuis le 2 février alors que plusieurs photos ont été prises depuis. 
Dans le même temps, iCloud m'a demandé de mettre à jour mon niveau de stockage car trop de photos sont stockées et une sauvegarde les 5 Go gratuits. J'ai donc désactivé la photothèque iCloud.

Je suis perdu : la photothèque est désactivée, le flux de photos est activé (sur mon iPhone et sur mon Mac) et, sur les pages de support d'Apple, il est inscrit que le flux de photos peut fonctionner même si la photothèque n'est pas activée.

J'aimerais donc savoir quel est le lien entre iCloud Drive et le Flux de photos ?
Est-ce qu'il faut obligatoirement (mais je préfèrerais éviter) que je supprime des photos pour revenir dans la limite des 5 Go de stockage et ainsi pouvoir réactiver la photothèque iCloud ?

Merci par avance et excellente soirée !


----------



## Daffy44 (15 Février 2017)

Bonjour

Pour faire du ménage il faut supprimer la photo à partir de l'appareil qui a pris la photo.(flux de photo)
Alors qu'en iCloud on peut supprimer d'où on veut


----------



## RobinL (15 Février 2017)

Hello Daffy,

Merci pour l'information ! 

Si j'ai bien compris, j'ai deux solutions : élargir mon stockage iCloud (passer à 50 Go par exemple) ou faire du ménage pour être dans la limite des 5 Go ?


----------



## Daffy44 (18 Février 2017)

[emoji1360]


----------

